
Twitter test-launching ephemeral tweets called Fleets - throwaway724
https://twitter.com/kayvz/status/1235248673136635909
======
throwaway724
I really don't get it. Twitter has five thousand full-time employees. I have
to assume at least 20% of them are in product development in some capacity.
What exactly are these people doing all day?

I can't point to a single notable product innovation they've had in years. And
they continue to ignore the drumbeat of user asking for an edit button, and
are completely unable to come up with any kind of reasonable solution to the
abuse or bot problems.

I don't know Kayvon personally, but what exactly is wrong with Twitter that
it's so bad and slow at product development?

------
ColinWright
_So Fleets can be used to send deniable abusive messages ?_

\--
[https://twitter.com/rdgresident/status/1235281721979031552](https://twitter.com/rdgresident/status/1235281721979031552)

